# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes >  Dveloppeur .Net avec comptences Android/Java

## pitbulle

Bonjour,

Je vous propose mes services pour rejoindre vos projets et quipes sur des environnements de dveloppement reposant sur des stacks techniques .Net avec C#, ASP.Net MVC/Razor Pages et Android/Java.

Mon exprience fait que je pourrais rpondre au mieux  vos besoins et intgrer dans de bonnes conditions vos quipes.

Je vous invite  me contacter par MP pour que nous puissions discuter plus en dtails de vos besoins.

Cordialement,

----------

